# ZOOM Q3 question



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Just picked one up and am having trouble utilizing the software on tehincluded SD card. 

Whats happening is the software does not presant recorded videosdetect videos.

thanks in advance


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

got it figured... easy... I overlooked something very simple... great unit this Zoom Q3


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm considering trading my H2 for the Q3. My only concern is the ability to record audio only which the H2 does quite well. How many settings for audio only does this unit have?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, what was the problem, I have been watching this thread as I ahve the same issue.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

couple for MP3 and a half doz for pcm.

if you use the H2 then you will like the quality of the Q3 audio... I have a H4 and thought the H4 offers more audio choices from a purely recording aspect the Q3 is on par.


----------

